# Pegnitz-Tour... fahre am 29. oder 30.04.



## nosaint77 (26. April 2007)

Eine der schönsten Single-Trail-Touren - die Pegnitz-Tour - will ich mal "erfahren". Geplant ist 29.04. oder 30.04. vormittags. Falls jemand mitradeln möchte, bitte hier melden. Machen dann hier im Forum einen genauen Treffpunkt und Termin aus. Ach ja, ich bolze nicht im Renntempo (geht konditionell momentan gar nicht  ) sondern fahre gemäßigtes Tempo.

Hier noch ein paar Daten: 

Streckenlänge: 40km
Höhenmeter: 830hm

Asphalt:      20%
Schotter:    40%
Single-Trail: 40%

Schwierigkeitsgrad: mittel
Kondition: mittel
Fahrtechnik: mittel


----------



## Pilli (27. April 2007)

Hallo nosaint77,

wir - d.h. meine Frau und ich - fahren am 29.04. diese Tour. 
Start am kleinen Parkplatz schräg gegenüber der Zaußenmühle um 10.00Uhr. Evtl. sind noch ein paar andere dabei.
Bin mit einer Gruppe am Ostermontag die Tour schon mal gefahren, ist wirklich sehr schön.

Unser Fahr-Tempo soll auch "gemäßigt" sein, zumindest berghoch. Rückkehr wird dann so gegen 15.30-16.00 Uhr sein, je nach Pausen, Pannen etc.

Also, falls du auch am Sonntag fahren willst, kannst du dich anschließen, ...oder wir schließen uns dir an.

Gruß, Pilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (27. April 2007)

Hi Pilli,

eigentlich hatte ich den 30.04. anvisiert, aber wenn ich mich bei euch anschließen kann, wäre das toll. Ich melde mich morgen, ob es möglich ist. 

Gruß, Flo


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. April 2007)

hi ich würde auch mit fahren am 30.4 vormittags da ich ja am 29.4 am ochsenkopf bin und em naja kenn die wege ja fast auswendig und joa werd mich anschliesen


----------



## Pilli (28. April 2007)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Hi Pilli,
> 
> eigentlich hatte ich den 30.04. anvisiert, aber wenn ich mich bei euch anschließen kann, wäre das toll. Ich melde mich morgen, ob es möglich ist.
> 
> Gruß, Flo



Alles klar!


----------



## OldSchool (28. April 2007)

Hi Pilli,

würde auch gern mit euch mit fahren. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau wo die Zaußenmühle in Pottenstein liegt?

Bis morgen Andreas


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. April 2007)

zausenmühle ist in pegnitz direkt an der hauptstraße öm beim fahrradladen radio aktiv noch 300-500 meter weiter an der hauptstraße entlang


Edit: wie siehts denn aus um wie viel uhr?


----------



## Pilli (28. April 2007)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> zausenmühle ist in pegnitz direkt an der hauptstraße öm beim fahrradladen radio aktiv noch 300-500 meter weiter an der hauptstraße entlang
> 
> 
> Edit: wie siehts denn aus um wie viel uhr?



Wir fahren 

am Sonntag 29.04.

um *10.00 Uhr*

Grüße Pilli


----------



## nosaint77 (28. April 2007)

Also bei mir wirds definitiv Mo werden. Bin schockiert, das die Anfahrt von Bamberg 1:40 Std. dauert (mit der Bahn). Deswegen könnte es sein das ich die Ebermannstadt-Tour fahre. Reitermaniac... würdest du auch dort mitfahren?

Gruß, Florian


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. April 2007)

leider nicht bin erst 15 und komm da nicht hin .. sry 

@ Pilli: wär morgen auch mit gefahren aber hab mit kumpel schon lange den ochsenkopf ausflug geplant das nächste mal


----------



## OldSchool (28. April 2007)

Schaue das ich morgen pünktlich am Startort bin

Ciao Andreas

Hab dir meine Handynummer per PN geschickt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilli (28. April 2007)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Schaue das ich morgen pünktlich am Startort bin
> 
> Ciao Andreas
> 
> Hab dir meine Handynummer per PN geschickt



Gleichfalls


----------



## OldSchool (29. April 2007)

Ahh!! Guten Morgen 

Bin vor einer halben Stunde aufgestanden. Herrlicher Morgen.

Werde um 9.15 hier (eckental) losfahren.

Bis gleich

Ciao Andreas


----------



## gzero (1. Mai 2007)

Bin auch am Mo die Tour gefahren.
Wie fandet Ihr die Beschilderung ? ..habe mich ein paar mal verfahren.


----------



## Pilli (2. Mai 2007)

gzero schrieb:


> Bin auch am Mo die Tour gefahren.
> Wie fandet Ihr die Beschilderung ? ..habe mich ein paar mal verfahren.



Bei der Beschilderung sind leider ein paar Lücken vorhanden. Wir haben uns auch zweimal verfahren.

Vor allem hat ein "Spaßvogel" im Waldstück nach der ersten Autobahnunterquerung ein paar Schilder versetzt bzw entfernt  

Vielleicht kann einer der Locals mal, mit Hammer und Nägeln bewaffnet, die Schilder wieder richtig anbringen. Die Stelle war nach dem zur Autobahn parallelen Abschnitt, dann rechts in den Wald rein, ca. 150-200m an einer Weggabelung. Schilder waren entfernt und versetzt.

Grüße, Pilli


----------



## gzero (2. Mai 2007)

Ja, ich kann mich an die Stelle erinnern, wo das Schild versetzt wurde, habe da auch ziemlich blöde gekuckt. Ich depp, bin dann sogar in den Acker gefahren, habe ich mir aber dann schon gedacht, dass es nicht Stimmt, aber weiß man's vorher ?????


----------



## nosaint77 (2. Mai 2007)

Ich konnte am 30.April nicht - unsere Hochzeit wollte und will immer noch organisiert werden. Bin dann kurzfristig am 01.Mai hingefahren (@Reitermaniac sorry, das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe). 

Parallel an der Autobahn entlang kam ein Schild "Gasthof Schatz". Darunter war ein MTB-Symbol um 90° gedreht und zeigte in den Wald. Bin natürlich reingefahren... Dann ging ein Schild gerade aus auf den Acker zu. Rechts am Acker entlang war so hauch von Pfad zu erkennen, wohl von denen die sich verfahren haben ;-) Hab dann umgedreht und bin aufm Rückweg links in den Wald rein und kurz abseits der eigentlich Route gefahren  Bin dann wieder auf die Route gekommen und bis Hollenburg gefahren. Unten am Bach übers Brückchen hab ich meine Wegbeschreibung angeschaut und hab mir eingebildet, ich müsste gerade aus den Berg rauf. Bin dann in Brüllsbirkig rausgekommen und dort dem Schild Richtung Pottenstein gefolgt. In Pottenstein kam ich dann bei der Bergwachthütte raus. Die freundliche Dame hat mir ein Typ für den Rückweg gegeben (Fluss entlang Richtung Hollenberg, usw.). Hab nach dem Trail am Bach entlang aber über Elbersberg und normaler Straße nach Pegnitz abgekürzt, weil die Beine schlapp gemacht haben.

Insgesamt war die Strecke ne feine Sache, trotz der vielen Wanderer die unterwegs waren (dürften locker 100 gewesen sein). Aber erstaunlich fand ich, das ich kein einziges Mal angemotzt wurde. 

Werde die Tour irgendwann nochmal fahren. Dann aber richtig und hoffentlich mit ortskundiger Begleitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (2. Mai 2007)

so leude  wenn ihr fahrt ankündigen wohn in körbeldorf das is das kaff neben hollenberg sprich ich kenn als biker die gegend wie meine westentasche also ich kann mich als tourenguide anbieten  und für die unter euch die mal bissl brutaler berg ein wollen kenn ich nen paar insider trails 

Edit: das mit dem schild werd ich mir mal anschauen


----------



## nosaint77 (3. Mai 2007)

Ich seh gerade in der Topo-Karte, das die eigentlich Route an dem parallel zur Autobahn verlaufenen Schotterweg weitergeht. Interessanter finde ich es, wenn man beim Schild "Gasthof Schatz" rechts reinfährt und den Trail folgt. Man kommt dann kurz unterhalb der Landstraße raus...

Zur Verdeutlichung poste ich hier mal mein GPS-Tracklog:






Blau ist mein Tracklog, rot ist vermutlich die ausgeschilderte Strecke.


----------



## Reitermaniac (4. Mai 2007)

ja aber das in dem wald is der orginal weg ...


----------



## Inspektor_1978 (18. Juni 2007)

Um das alte Thema mal wieder hervorzugraben. Bin gestern auch diese Strecke gefahren. Teilweise fehlen wirklich viele der Schilder.

Wenn man nach Hollenberg ins Tal runterfährt verschwinden die Schilder einfach irgendwann. Wir sind dann weiter nach Pottenstein im Tal dem Bach entlang gefahren, was ja eigentlich nicht die Originalstrecke ist, aber auch recht schön ist. Erst kurz vor Pottenstein haben wir die Schilder zufällig wieder gefunden. Allerdings fehlen scheinbar auch in Pottenstein Schilder, da man auf die Teer-Haupstraße geführt wird und dann kommt auch kein Hinweis mehr wo es lang geht. Sind dann ewig in Pottenstein rumgegeistert haben aber den ausgeschilderten Weg zurück nach Pegnitz nicht gefunden, was echt frustrieren war. Sind dann mit Hilfe einer Kompass-Karte zurück nach Pegnitz gefahren. Allerdings über breite Schotterwege und nicht über die vielen schönen Single-Trails weil die eben in der Karte nicht eingezeichnet sind. Wäre echt schön, wenn die Beschilderung wieder geschlossen werden würde.

Zur Info:
Nach der Autobahn-Unterquerung führt kein Schild mehr in den Acker. Offensichtlich hat hier jemand die Schilder wieder richtig angebracht. Zumindest ist die Beschilderung bis Hollenberg durchgängig.

In diesem Sinne!


----------



## Boogeyman (18. Juni 2007)

Wir waren mit einer kleinen Gruppe vor zwei Wochen auch auf der Strecke unterwegs und bis auf eine Stelle konnten wir uns sehr gut an den Schildern orientieren und sind immer dem Originalweg gefolgt.


----------



## Inspektor_1978 (19. Juni 2007)

Dann bin ich wohl scheinbar der Blinde unter den Einäugigen!


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (19. Juni 2007)

Hat jemand die GPS-Daten und könnte diese posten?

Danke!


----------



## Boogeyman (20. Juni 2007)

Ein Kollege hatte sein GPS dabei und die Tour auch aufgezeichnet. Ich weiß, dass er hier mitliest. Evtl. kann er die Daten zur Verfügung stellen. Ich werde Ihn mal darauf ansprechen.


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (21. Juni 2007)

Das wäre super, da es mich als gebürtiger Unterfranke immer öfters in die Fränkische zieht!


----------



## Maeggus (2. Juli 2007)

Domingo_Chavec schrieb:


> Hat jemand die GPS-Daten und könnte diese posten?
> 
> Danke!




Hy,

habe die GPS-Daten für die Tour. 
Schick mir deine (Euere) E-Mails.

Gruß

maeggus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (19. April 2009)

INFO: Heute, so gegen 12 Uhr sind meine Kumpels und ich in Pegnitz und fahren diese Tour. Wer mit möchte, hat noch 2 Stunden!


----------



## Maeggus (20. April 2009)

Domingo_Chavec schrieb:


> Hat jemand die GPS-Daten und könnte diese posten?
> 
> Danke!



Geile Strecke


----------



## druha78 (11. Dezember 2009)

Bin diese Tour heuer zweimal gefahren. Zuerst Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Pegnitz, beim zweiten Mal Pottenstein-Pegnitz-Pottenstein. Ich muss sagen, die zweite Variante gefiel mir wesentlich besser: Man hat von Pottenstein aus längere Aufwärmphase, da es auf den ersten Kilometern gemütlich losgeht, und dann erst die anspruchsvollen Streckenabschnitte beginnen. Und außerdem kommt das Beste (fast) zum Schluss, nämlich kurz nach Pegnitz bis kurz vor Pottenstein - da sind meiner Meinung nach die knackigsten Anstiege und die leckersten Abfahrten!  Natürlich muss man dieselbe Richtung fahren, wie es hier steht, nur eben in Pottenstein beginnend. 

Genau so sind wir gefahren!


----------



## Graukeil (15. Dezember 2009)

Die PP-Tour bin ich dies Jahr nun auch schon öfter gefahren. Und weil es an einigen Stellen Besseres als die markierte Route gibt, sei es hier aufgezählt. Fahrtrichtung grundsätzlich entlang der Markierung (aber umgekehrt kann auch ganz lustig sein...). Ein guter Startpunkt ist auch der Wanderparkplatz beim Wasserbehälter am Nordrand von Elbersberg.

1) Von Pegnitz kommend über den Langen Berg, dann aber vor dem Gipfel nicht gleich links zur Autobahn hinunter sondern rechts halten und den Gipfel linke Schulter mit stetigem Höhenverlust umrunden. Schöner wurzeliger felsdurchsetzter Singletrail, der am Ende direkt wieder auf die markierte Route führt.

2) Nach Hollenberg wie markiert bergab und auf Schotterstraße bergauf (hier wird gerne rechts der Straße ein markierter kurzer Singletrail übersehen), dann rechts an Kreuzung wie markiert auf flachen Waldweg. Nach ein paar Hundert Metern biegt der markierte Weg links ab. 
Genau dort geht ein Singletrail scharf links hinunter. Diesem Trail unten rechtshaltend folgen. Es geht flach aber stellenweise sehr eng an der Hangkante entlang. Nach kurzer Zeit wird die markierte Route gekreuzt (gerade Wurzelabfahrt, erste Möglichkeit zum Ausstieg), aber besser weiter auf dem Hangkantenweg. Stellenweise wird es schmal, Absturzgefahr beachten! Im Zweifelsfall mal schieben. 
Später wird ein Geländeeinschnitt gekreuzt, auch hier könnte man aussteigen, links bergab zur Püttlach (weiter siehe unten). Oder weiter den Hangkantenweg, der letztlich mit einer kurzen Steilabfahrt auf der West-Ost-Schotterstraße zwischen Püttlach und Hollenberg mündet.
Wer bis hierhin durchgehalten hat, fährt diese Schotterstraße ein paar Hundert Meter gen Westen bis zur Püttlach, dann links entlang der Püttlach bis in Sichtweite des Brückleins. Weiter links (also im Prinzip genau unterhalb des Hangkantenweges wieder zurück), bis rechts bergauf der markierte MTB-Weg kommt. Allerdings ist die Markierung gut an einem Baum versteckt. 

3) Wer diese Markierung nicht gleich findet und dran vorbei fährt, oder wer anstelle des Hangkantenweges die "normale" gerade Wurzelabfahrt gewählt hat, kann auch einen anderen Weg hinauf Richtung Elbersberg wählen. Dazu nach der normalen geraden Wurzelabfahrt wie markiert rechts auf Schotterweg, dann aber bald links in den Wald und hinauf. Schöne Wurzelstufen. Oben auf dem Plateau weiter westwärts, bis der befestigte Weg bei der Elbersberger Kapelle wieder auf die Markierung trifft.

4) Nach Elbersberg und kurz vor Pottenstein an Kapelle rechts abbiegen Richtung Hasenlochhöhle. Nach dem Hasenloch linkshaltend über ausgewaschene Schotterwege rasant hinab ins Püttlachtal. Unten Spitzkehre nach rechts. Dem fels- und wurzeldurchsetzten Wanderweg folgen bis zur letzten gelben Bank, dort auf Brücke über die Püttlach. Am anderen Ufer rechts weiter auf der markierten MTB-Route. 
So kommt man zwar nicht direkt durch Pottenstein, aber die planierten Wege rund um die Burg und ins Püttlachtal hinein sind eh langweilig.

Gruß Graukeil


----------



## keinNAMEfrei (4. Oktober 2011)

@Graukeil:

1 und 2 sind sehr gute tipps und tatsächlich besser als der ausgeschilderte Weg - vor allem die 2 (jägersteig oder wie des heißt? - sehr schön!) konnten dann leider nimmer so ganz folgen und hörten auf Ratschläge von "einheimischen" hatten die dann aber nicht so ganz gefunden! vom offiziellen rückweg zurück nach "pengaz" hatten mehrere abgeraten - nach langweiligen autobahnen auf dem Burgplateau von pottenstein haben wir diesen Rat missfolgt und sind wieder hinunter ins tal und mehr oder weniger den selben weg zurück! kennt jemand attraktive rückwege? (wo ist eigentlich der trail durchs felsentunnel und der am wiesenhang die da in der mountainbike und der bike 2003 oder 2004 immer gezeigt wurden?)


----------

